# Dish Network Existing Customers get 3 Months of HBO and Showtime Free



## fatpug (Apr 11, 2007)

Found this posted by getjp9 on Slickdeals:

Dish Network Existing Customers get 3 Months of HBO and Showtime Free
I got a mail today offering me 3 months free HBO and Showtime thanking me for my business. Doesn't require any commitment.

Call 1-888-683-6074 to get your free HBO and Showtime. Please don't forget to call them back in 3 months to cancel the programming if you do not want to get charged.

Link to Slickdeals thread with additional details


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

You can request an "automatic end" to the free period.


----------



## Alsat (Jun 30, 2004)

fatpug said:


> Found this posted by getjp9 on Slickdeals:
> 
> Dish Network Existing Customers get 3 Months of HBO and Showtime Free
> I got a mail today offering me 3 months free HBO and Showtime thanking me for my business. Doesn't require any commitment.
> ...


What if you already have HBO & Showtime? Will they drop the fees for three months to thank you for being a loyal customer?

Probably not.


----------



## jasonviper (Dec 31, 2009)

how long is this offer available for?


----------



## pitflyer (Jan 25, 2008)

Shot down via online chat ('not qualified for this promo'). On another forum, online chat (or just shows up right on website, apparently) has worked. 

May try again some time via phone or will just wait to see what's Dish Feb price increase really will be before I mess with my account.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Alsat said:


> What if you already have HBO & Showtime? Will they drop the fees for three months to thank you for being a loyal customer?
> 
> Probably not.


Actually, yes. If you already have HBO and/or Showtime, you're still eligible. The only way you cannot get this is if you had the free HBO/Starz earlier this year.


----------



## Papote (Oct 4, 2005)

coldsteel said:


> Actually, yes. If you already have HBO and/or Showtime, you're still eligible. The only way you cannot get this is if you had the free HBO/Starz earlier this year.


I was told if that I had that promotion back in 2006 and it is a one time deal. :nono2:


----------



## smngm2 (Sep 9, 2008)

I was able to get the promotion by adding my email address to my account (thought it was already there but apparently not).


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

From Dish's Website:

Existing DISH Network customers: requires qualifying programming package, including a minimum of Classic Bronze 100, TurboHD Bronze, DishLATINO Clásico or a select International programming package. You must either sign up for AutoPay with Paperless Billing or provide a valid email address. You will receive a credit for each of the first 3 months. After 3 months you must call to downgrade or then-current price will apply. Offer expires 1/31/10. Offer subject to change without notice. Other restrictions may apply. *Customers who have received HBO or Showtime as part of a free promotion within the last 6 months are not eligible.*

I was originally told no, until I pointed out their own website. Essentially they couldn't add it, but they gave me a $22/mo credit for 3 months manually.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> After 3 months you must *call to downgrade* or then-current price will apply.


Which they also charge for. That's a charge that should be illegal.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I think I'll wait on this one.....we watch shows that don't start until June 2010....they'll probably have another offer then.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Which they also charge for. That's a charge that should be illegal.


Um, no. Removing promotional programming waives the fee for doing that.


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

has anyone with dishHD absolute had any luck getting this promo?

i got shot down my first attempt via Chat.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Don't give up so easily.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Actualy, do give up. Absolute's not a qualifying package for the promotion.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

No luck for me - I already subscribe to HBO and SHO but never got them "free."


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I've had Everything Pack for years and never got any free programming package. I'll have to give this a try next week.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Apparently I had a successful, if long in pauses, exchange on the web chat as follows:


> My Initial Message: I noticed a new 3-month free offer for HBO and Showtime on your web site. It appears that we qualify according to the terms which read: Existing DISH Network customers: requires qualifying programming package, including a minimum of Classic Bronze 100, TurboHD Bronze, DishLATINO Clásico or a select International programming package. You must either sign up for AutoPay with Paperless Billing or provide a valid email address. You will receive a credit for each of the first 3 months. After 3 months you must call to downgrade or then-current price will apply. Offer expires 1/31/10. Offer subject to change without notice. Other restrictions may apply. Customers who have received HBO or Showtime as part of a free promotion within the last 6 months are not eligible.
> 
> We would like to sign up for the offer.
> 
> ...


Obviously, the CSR's have been told one thing by Ernestine while Darryl and his other brother Darryl put something else up on the web site.

No telling how long insistent customers who have received an HBO/Showtime freebie in the past will be able to get this. If it was the intended offer, then it will be available until the end of the month. Otherwise, one of the Darryl's might be reworking the web site early tomorrow morning.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

You can ask for the free period to automatically terminate thus avoiding being charged if you don't remember to do it yourself.


----------



## coffee (Dec 16, 2008)

I called in last week to upgrade one of my 211ks to an HD-DVR and the CSR signed me up for the 3 months free promo. I already subscribed to the movie channels but haven't had any free promos since sign-up which was 1 year and a half ago. She also told me that the Gold and Platinum HD packages are being rolled in to one single $10 charge.


----------



## smngm2 (Sep 9, 2008)

Kent Taylor said:


> You can ask for the free period to automatically terminate thus avoiding being charged if you don't remember to do it yourself.


The three different customer reps I chatted with denied any option existed to automatically terminate at the end of the promotion. I put reminders on my work and home calendars so I'll take care of it myself.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

smngm2 said:


> The three different customer reps I chatted with denied any option existed to automatically terminate at the end of the promotion. I put reminders on my work and home calendars so I'll take care of it myself.


Well, it worked for me.


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

smngm2 said:


> The three different customer reps I chatted with denied any option existed to automatically terminate at the end of the promotion. I put reminders on my work and home calendars so I'll take care of it myself.


Its Called _Future Dated Downgrade_ they are not able to offer it, however if requested it can be setup for the standard hbo/show free 3mo offer but not any overridden offers.


----------



## scandalous (Jan 14, 2008)

So by getting this promo do you get tied to a new contract? I am currently off my contract that is why I am wondering.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I always miss out on these deals and have to go through a lot to get on because I've used online statements and automatic billing from the beginning. Then even when they do agree to it, it takes what seems like an act of congress to have the $22 credited back. I'd like to remove my autopay, then see if I can do it online next time (assuming I'm still using dish network)... but I can't find out how you remove yourself from autopay?!


----------



## smngm2 (Sep 9, 2008)

Kent Taylor said:


> Well, it worked for me.


I understand Kent - I was not trying to dispute you on that fact in any way and apologize if my post came across that way. It was because of seeing posts like yours that I was demanding with the Dish reps and was passed around by three different ones. I just happened to get Curly, Moe, and Larry rather than anyone in the know. These guys seemed clueless on the promotion until they looked it up.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

scandalous said:


> So by getting this promo do you get tied to a new contract? I am currently off my contract that is why I am wondering.


I didn't ask. The web site fine print that I carefully quoted does not mention it and the Online Chat CSR did not mention it. But the web site does say "Other restrictions may apply." That may be vague enough that if you go after the offer you might want to ask.

I would do it in an online chat and before closing the window carefully highlight and copy the chat to Notepad or other word processor and save it. That's what I do. One of my mottoes is: Even though I may be paranoid, it doesn't mean they're not out to get me.

If anyone hasn't used the online chat go to http://www.dishnetwork.com/ and click "contact us" near the bottom of the page. The next page will have a "Live Chat & Support" box at the bottom of the left column where you click "chat now." At the next page, for this kind of thing I click on "Current Customer General Questions (Customer Service)". That will take you to some boxes to be filled in. Fill them in with info related to the account, and note that you leave the "Account PIN" box blank. Have the primary receiver number handy as you may be asked for it.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

scandalous said:


> So by getting this promo do you get tied to a new contract? I am currently off my contract that is why I am wondering.


No.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

smngm2 said:


> I understand Kent - I was not trying to dispute you on that fact in any way and apologize if my post came across that way. It was because of seeing posts like yours that I was demanding with the Dish reps and was passed around by three different ones. I just happened to get Curly, Moe, and Larry rather than anyone in the know. These guys seemed clueless on the promotion until they looked it up.


I didn't interpret your post that way; no apology necessary. I was just stating that it is possible because it worked that way for me. Usually three CSR's are enough to get the right answer but apparently you did get the three you mentioned.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

scandalous said:


> So by getting this promo do you get tied to a new contract? I am currently off my contract that is why I am wondering.


No commitment.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

In case if you have AT&T bundle, the auto-termination of a promo is not allowed.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Here is my chat session:

Please wait while we find a representative to assist you. In order to ensure we are providing you with the highest level of customer satisfaction, this conversation will be recorded.
Thank you for being a valued DISH Network customer, I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: Thank you for your patience.
Me: Sure
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: How are you doing today?
Me: doing good
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: That's nice to know. I'm also doing well.
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: To ensure that I have the correct account in front of me, can you verify the city, state and zip code on the account?
Me: ########
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: Would you please verify the receiver number on the account?
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: You may press Menu 6-1-3 on your remote to access the System Info Screen. You will find the receiver number on the screen and it starts with R00.
Me: R##########
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: Thank you for the information.

(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: Please give me two minutes to process your request.
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: The programming change you made will take effect in 10-15 minutes.
Me: Thanks. When will I see the credit on my statement for the free three months?
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: I've noticed that you are not qualified to get the free HBO/Showtime for 3 months since you already took advantage of the free HBO/Starz before.
Me: that was more than 6 months ago and the website clearly states within the past 6 months http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/special/default.aspx
Me: Existing DISH Network customers: requires qualifying programming package, including a minimum of Classic Bronze 100, TurboHD Bronze, DishLATINO Clásico or a select International programming package. You must either sign up for AutoPay with Paperless Billing or provide a valid email address. You will receive a credit for each of the first 3 months. After 3 months you must call to downgrade or then-current price will apply. Offer expires 1/31/10. O
Me: Customers who have received HBO or Showtime as part of a free promotion within the last 6 months are not eligible.
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: Let me see what I can do for you.
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: Since you've been a long time customer, then I'm granting you an exemption to get HBO/Showtime free for 3 months.
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: You just have to call or initiate another chat session to cancel them or before the 3rd month will be over if you don't want to keep them.
Me: okay
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: Please give me two minutes to process your request.
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: By the way, I would like to recommend ClubDISH which is DISH Network's exciting referral program. It has money-saving benefits for you as one of our current DISH Network customer, and the individual you will refer. What can you say about me sending you a couple of coupons you can give your friends?
Me: I've already got some thanks. 
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: I'm sure that you will meet new friends in the future so the coupons will be very handy.
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: You should receive them within 7-10 business days
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: I'm done removing the multi sports package and gave you HBO/Showtime free for 3 months.
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: Is there anything else that I can assist you with?
(03mk) Rusty M. T7Z: Are you still there?
Me: Nope. Thank you.

The chat took about 1/2 hour from start to finish.


----------



## Papote (Oct 4, 2005)

(03) Betty S. H0W: I am sorry to inform you that we do not have the promotion available for the HBO and Showtime free for 3 months. 
me: It is still on the Web Site 
me: http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/special/default.aspx 
(03) Betty S. H0W: Thank you for the site. 
(03) Betty S. H0W: I am sorry at this moment the promotion is not available.

Well that's just great, strike 2.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Papote said:


> (03) Betty S. H0W: I am sorry to inform you that we do not have the promotion available for the HBO and Showtime free for 3 months.
> me: It is still on the Web Site
> me: http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/special/default.aspx
> (03) Betty S. H0W: Thank you for the site.
> ...


That's pretty much the same reaction I got; when I sent them the URL I got a pause and "I meant the promotion was not available on *your account*."


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Ask them "Why isn't it available on my account" force them to give you a reason.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As long as the language on the website remains the same and the promotion doesn't disappear, if you qualify you should get it. They are particularly reluctant this time, but patience and polite persistence should get it for you. For most, it's worth spending the half hour.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I looked back in my statements, I signed up for the last HBO & Showtime promo on Jun 5th... so when would I be eligible again? Dec 5th or Mar 5th??  Well I guess if it's the latter it doesn't matter since the offer expired Jan 31st.

Anyway, I just tried the online chat to see what would happen...



> (03) Abigail T. 76I: I see that you have already participated in this promotion on 03/11/2009 - 06/10/2009.
> (03) Abigail T. 76I: Currently this promotion is not available on your account.
> Me: That is more than 6 months ago
> (03) Abigail T. 76I: I am sorry, currently this promotion is not available. However, I can place a request on your behalf for this promotion.
> ...


Big help that was... seems like I should have been eligible, but evidently not to Abigail. Somehow I doubt anything will come of her "request". I wonder, should I just email the transcript to [email protected] ? Does that work any longer?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Last year I had both the HBO/STARZ and HBO/Showtime free previews. The first one was easy and it automatically shut off, the second one was an override that required a manual shut off at the end of the 3 months (and an override to waive the $5 downgrade fee). I got the 2nd free preview because I was sent snail mail offering me several different offers, one being the HBO/Showtime if I upgraded my subscription. At the time I had just finished the previous promo, I wanted to upgrade to Classic Gold (from Silver). That is why I was able to get 2 promos in one year.


----------



## maximum (Jun 23, 2004)

I got a snail mail offer from DISH with a coupon code to use for the offer. When I called to get it the CSR said I wasn't eligible for this offer because I had got an HBO/Stars preview last spring. But she immediately said she would give it to me as some kind of special deal on her. She also said she couldn't do the automatic shutoff like last time because of the way she added it (manual override I assume).

So if I _wasn't_ eligible for the promotion, why did DISH mail the offer to me in the 1st place? 

Anyway, I set my google calendar to remind me when to drop HBO/Showtime before three months passes by.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

maximum said:


> I got a snail mail offer from DISH with a coupon code to use for the offer. When I called to get it the CSR said I wasn't eligible for this offer because I had got an HBO/Stars preview last spring. But she immediately said she would give it to me as some kind of special deal on her. She also said she couldn't do the automatic shutoff like last time because of the way she added it (manual override I assume).
> 
> So if I _wasn't_ eligible for the promotion, why did DISH mail the offer to me in the 1st place?
> 
> Anyway, I set my google calendar to remind me when to drop HBO/Showtime before three months passes by.


I had basically the same experience. After asking for the promo via the web page chat, I was turned down because I had a preview last spring (it ended in June). I asked the CSR to escalate the issue because the web page said "in the last six months." He said he couldn't escalate it.

So, I sent an email to Dish and they added the channels with a $22 credit for the next three months to offset it. So, I also have to remember to contact them to end the "preview."

-- Roger


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you mind sharing the exact email you used?


----------



## jcw74801 (Aug 25, 2009)

I couldn't get the promo either because I had the HBO/Starz promo. I pointed out that it was over 6 months ago but they still said no. The system said I can't have it so I can't have it. Telephone CSR and his supervisor followed by chat. Maybe I should try email.


----------



## Papote (Oct 4, 2005)

Tried again and got the following:

(03) Mike U. VVU: Yes, you also Other restrictions may apply. 
(03) Mike U. VVU: Hence, this promotion is not available on your account. 

I can't win...


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

CoolGui said:


> Do you mind sharing the exact email you used?


Here it is:



> I just tried to sign up for the HBO/Showtime promotion described at:
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/redirects/promotion/special/default.aspx
> 
> ...


I sent it to ceo [at] dishnetwork.com and included my home phone number and address.

-- Roger


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

Managed to get it through DishChat.



> Please wait while we find a representative to assist you...
> Thank you for being a valued DISH Network customer, I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided
> (03) James B. PAP: Hello Beth!
> Me: hello
> ...


I didn't want to haggle over an auto cancel. I'll just do it over chat.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I have the AEP. I have never used this promo in the pass; can I get it also? Even with the AEP? And when this promo is over will my bill increase or will it return to what it is now?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

MadScientist said:


> I have the AEP. I have never used this promo in the pass; can I get it also? Even with the AEP? And when this promo is over will my bill increase or will it return to what it is now?


Yes, you'll just get 3 $22 credits from what you'd normally be billed.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I did finally get it via email. Catching up on Big Love!


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

A big thank you! 
I just used the chat, and I am now saving 22/month for 3 months. I had also asked what happens after these three months. She said my bill would go back to what it is now since I still want AEP. :grin:



coldsteel said:


> Yes, you'll just get 3 $22 credits from what you'd normally be billed.


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

coldsteel said:


> Yes, you'll just get 3 $22 credits from what you'd normally be billed.


This is incorrect, you will only get $20 Credits for 3/mo if you have the AEP and get hbo/show 3 mo.

Hbo - 15.99
Show/cine/starz - 12.99 each

Any 2 = $22 thus $11 each
Any 3 = $31 thus $10.33 each
Any 4 = $40 thus $10 each

You are only getting credit for 2 of them but you are getting the any 4 - thus a $20 credit. See it all the time on AEP accounts.

Unless they manually give you a defered credit, then its the rep not thinking of the price difference, but if the add the actual promotion its only $20/each 3 mo.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Crud, my bad. Fryguy's right, $20 off.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Most likely is $20.00 for three months but I still like saving $60.00 :grin::grin:



fryguy503 said:


> This is incorrect, you will only get $20 Credits for 3/mo if you have the AEP and get hbo/show 3 mo.
> 
> Hbo - 15.99
> Show/cine/starz - 12.99 each
> ...


----------



## dandoshan (Jul 15, 2006)

Just checked out the offer for the first time on Dish site. I see it says Free for 3 Months and then in smaller print in parentheses it says (with commitment) whatever that means.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

that is for New, first-time DISH Network customers


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

This promo expires on 1/31/2010


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

dandoshan said:


> Just checked out the offer for the first time on Dish site. I see it says Free for 3 Months and then in smaller print in parentheses it says (with commitment) whatever that means.


It's explained in the small print that follows - a 24-month commitment for new customers. There is no commitment for existing customers.

-- Roger


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

jadebox said:


> It's explained in the small print that follows - a 24-month commitment for new customers. There is no commitment for existing customers.
> 
> -- Roger


Existing customers must have Autopay with Paperless Billing or Provide an Email Address to qualify for this promotion.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello,

Yes, you where right. Its $20.00 per month. But the strange thing they took off $20.00 twice on my bill it shows;

Jan 21 HBO/Showtime 1 of 3 -20.00
HBO/Showtime  2 of 3 -20.00
-40.00 total off bill

I don’t care but its strange!


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

MadScientist said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yes, you where right. Its $20.00 per month. But the strange thing they took off $20.00 twice on my bill it shows;
> 
> ...


Dish will normally charge $22.00 if you have 2premium packages on the account.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

The first credit gets applied when you add the promotion, the second gets applied when the next bill generates.


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

If you already got your 3rd month credit in the 2nd month statement itself then might only see a charge for $20.00 in the 3rd month statement but no credit, since it was already applied on the previous statement.


----------



## iamnotherbert (Mar 9, 2009)

I called and was told that my account didn't qualify because I last had the promotion 8 months ago. I told them that the website said no more than six months ago (which was around the last time my last promo expired) and was then put on hold. After a two minute wait, they gave it to me.

Sweet.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I was automatically enrolled in this. :up: Dish


----------



## samsmith (Oct 31, 2009)

Dario33 said:


> I was automatically enrolled in this. :up: Dish


Very Lucky!!!


----------



## janko (Mar 15, 2008)

...and when you had it in past 6 months than you are not eligible...


----------



## Papote (Oct 4, 2005)

After try number 6, they told me I don't qualify because I am on an annual subscription...


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Double check your bill when you get it. I got the free promo but for some reason the credit didn't go through. I had to call because my bill was $20 higher than expected. They had to put an extra $20 credit on my next months bill to compensate. Nothing is easy.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Called yesterday and talked to a retention guy who was happy to offer me 3 free months of any 2 premiums, I think because I've with them for at least a decade. I didn't ask for retention, just got lucky?


----------



## mick70 (Jan 26, 2005)

I called yesterday and I see today now that I am about to pay my bill that it is $40.00 less than on the statement. So Thanks to the thread starter!!!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

They wouldn't even give it to me in chat tonight.

Oh well.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

They have revised the language on the web site. It now says on the offer page:

Offer valid through 5/31/10 for existing customers only. Requires qualifying programming package, including a minimum of America's Top 120, DishLATINO Clásico or select International programming package. Customer must sign up for AutoPay with Paperless Billing or provide a valid email address. Customer receives a credit for each of the first 3 months. After 3 months, customer must call to downgrade or then-current price will apply. Restrictions may apply based on participation in previous promotions. Offer subject to change without notice. © 2010, DISH Network L.L.C. All rights reserved. HBO® and related channels and service marks are the property of Home Box Office, Inc. SHOWTIME and related marks are trademarks of Showtime Networks Inc., a CBS company

Gone is this sentence: "Customers who have received HBO or Showtime as part of a free promotion within the last 6 months are not eligible." Since my bill will be out this week (it should be today, but the web site is going through a revamp), I have a hunch I won't see the credit promised by the CSR in the chat but I'll pursue it after I get my bill straight under the new rates.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

OK, so now that's even WORSE, in my opinion.

They already had the same-but-new promo last night and they said it didn't exist?

They're just trying to drive me crazy, aren't they? :lol:


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

I just tried this offer and got denied. I might try again when the final season of Weeds starts this Summer or whenever it is.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, I hate that I'm going to miss weeds but I'm just going to start waiting till either I'm eligible for the free promo or get them from netflix. I have plenty to watch, I can wait.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

Guys, just a quick update, log into your account, click offers on the left. I was able to get the 3 months yesterday...good luck!


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I just turned mine off a couple of days ago. It was a real pain in the arse to get it done and to make sure I got the full credit back. Dish's billing system is a mess. That being said, it seems like most companies are just as bad. It's not really in their interest to fix it when it usually works in their favor and most customers don't even call them on it.

Anyway, I will be seeing what they have to offer for a promo again in 6 months when I am eligible again. Even though it was a pain, it was probably worth it to have HBO/Showtime for 3 months.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They will charge downgrade $5 fee when you'll cancel the promo.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

They waived that $5 when I contacted them rather than doing it through the self service. That's another reason I had to contact them to do it.


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

They didn't charge me the 5 bucks last time I cancelled my free 3 months...


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> They will charge downgrade $5 fee when you'll cancel the promo.


No they won't.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> No they won't.


They did.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> No they won't.


I've downgraded a few times since '97 and never have had to pay the $5 - even if it wasn't a promo being canceled. If you wait until a new cycle has started at full price, you can be hit with a downgrade fee. Doing it online might charge you the $5 even if canceling a promo on the last day. I did recently cancel HBO-Showtime (on the last day of the promo) and the CSR didn't say anything about a fee and there wasn't one on the bill. Every time a downgrade has been mentioned, all I've ever had to do was ask "Can you waive that?" and the answer as always been yes.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought they only charged a fee if you downgraded your core programming. I've downgraded premium channels after a certain series aired and have never been charged a fee.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

They significantly increase the fee if the programming being dropped is HARD core. 
According to the terms, it is pretty much any change. Switch from one premium to another that costs the same would be a charge (sideways gets a downgrade fee).


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Promotional items should not have the fee. If you downgrade online via your account, the fee gets applied.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep, and it's always a pain to have to contact their customer support. And their billing system is so bad don't expect them to just give you the package for free, they charge you for it, then credit it back, then more of than not it won't get it all and then you might get strange charges, etc... I still don't think I got all my credits correctly but I'm going to wait till the next statement to be sure. I have the chat log though so I will just email it next time, I am tired of dealing with their support people.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

CoolGui said:


> I still don't think I got all my credits correctly but I'm going to wait till the next statement to be sure.


If you have 3 $22 or $20 credits on the last 2-3 bills, you got all your credits, no matter how much prorated gobbleygook you see.


----------



## ARM07470 (May 22, 2005)

slickshoes said:


> Guys, just a quick update, log into your account, click offers on the left. I was able to get the 3 months yesterday...good luck!


Thanks a lot! I get HBO and SHO via AEP but I was still able to sign up for this and save $60+ with a few mouse clicks.

- Anthony


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't, that's what I was on the chat for like 2 hours about and finally gave up and told the guy just to do it. He said he would, but I don't see it correctly in my "recent activity" online.

Basically this is how my billing went for the promos:

Added the promo Jan 20:
+29.06 -29.06
+22.00 -22.00
+22.00 +30.50
+22.00 -30.50

After I cancelled, it now shows these credits:
-29.08
-7.34

I know the credits and debit +/- should be reversed, but that's the way they show online.

No clue what the 30.50 is for I had to contact them to get the 30.50 reversed. I changed from AT200 to AT250 during that month, so I'm guessing that has something to do with it.

I feel a little cheap spending so much time complaining about the 7.66 difference, but they are the one offering as "free", I think it's more as a matter of principle.


----------



## Conway (Oct 29, 2002)

I'v talked to Dish a few times about getting the promo they keep telling me I'm not eligible. Say I had a promo last on 8/1/2008.. They can't tell me why I can't have it now just that I could only have a promo once. So the way the rep explained it to me I could never get a promo again for free movie channels. doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

A lot of us have gotten that. It's clearly detailed you are eligible for this promo every 6 months. If you have tried the normal channels, you should try emailing [email protected] with the situation. They often will fix it right away, just make sure to explain what you've already tried and send your account number and that sort of information.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

The issue is, the info from Dish is that this particular promotion, free HBO/Showtime, has a caveat still that if you already had it or had the HBO/Starz promotion from 18-24 months ago, you're (supposedly) not eligible for IT. That doesn't mean whatever promo comes out in August/the fall, you won't be able to get it either.

Nice that you can whine to corporate and get what you want, when you're technically not eligible for it. So much for a united front. And the '6 month' thing is so much crap.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for the heads-up, went online, it said the offer was available to me - and I already have HBO/Showtime and am already on Autopay/Paperless. Added it, no problem..


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> The issue is, the info from Dish is that this particular promotion, free HBO/Showtime, has a caveat still that if you already had it or had the HBO/Starz promotion from 18-24 months ago, you're (supposedly) not eligible for IT. That doesn't mean whatever promo comes out in August/the fall, you won't be able to get it either.
> 
> Nice that you can whine to corporate and get what you want, when you're technically not eligible for it. So much for a united front. And the '6 month' thing is so much crap.


Nice attitude there. Perhaps it has changed and the current offer is 18-24 months, I have not looked at that one. The one I had to escalate clearly said 6 months.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I got it as well. I called cust service with a question and lady said i was elligible for it. I got HBO-Sho free for 3 mos will cancel at the end of 3 mos. I may watch a movie or 2. In a way i didn't really want it but it's free. Cant remember the last time i watched either channel maybe 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

HBO has that new 10 week war series on THE PACIFIC. One of the few things I was interested in.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

DoyleS said:


> HBO has that new 10 week war series on THE PACIFIC. One of the few things I was interested in.


It's shows like this and regular series that cause me to subscribe to HBO (and Showtime and Starz). The movies are just a bonus feature.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

My 622's HDMI port quit after 3+ years. I called DISH for a replacement and got the promo for being inconvienced. I told them I already have AEP. CSR said thats OK, for 3 months your bill will be lower. I then mentioned I'm paying the additional $10 for Platium HD that many others aren't anymore. Thats fixed now too. So saving $30+ before taxes for 3 months is just great.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

fredp said:


> ....So saving $30+ before taxes for 3 months is just great.


Well you are saving 20 for 3 months and an additional 10 for good. Sounds like a win to me.


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if this promotion is back this year again? I would love to get HBO/SHO 3 mos free again!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

coldsteel said:


> Actually, yes. If you already have HBO and/or Showtime, you're still eligible. The only way you cannot get this is if you had the free HBO/Starz earlier this year.


I don't like Showtime's lousy movies. No lost for me.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

no but you may be able to get 3 months of Starz free.( I called and got it)

see this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=187421


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Didn't realize this was an old thread. Deleted remark.


----------

